# [UK NR] 4x4x4 avg of 5: 37.93 - Robert Yau



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2013)

First round at Guildford Open 2013

Times: (33.02), 41.99 O, (44.16 P), 38.36, 33.44 P

It's a shame I didn't try harder on the 2nd solve 

I screwed on every solve somehow, even the 33s. The first one, I should have used ZBLL, and on the last solve I messed up the last 3 edge cycle. during edge pairing.

Please watch with the sound on (Especially on the 4th solve )

Cube: White Shengshou v3 (unmodded)
Lube: Maru lube

Thanks to Mollerz for filming me again!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 30, 2013)

Yey


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 31, 2013)

If you don't want to watch anything, please just watch the A perm at the end of the 5th solve


----------



## Ollie (Aug 31, 2013)

#yaulo


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2013)

#swagbert


----------



## Riley (Aug 31, 2013)

Ollie said:


> #yaulo



This.

Crazy tps.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 31, 2013)

Yau finally uses Yau! 

Is it just me or do I not see a PLL parity on the 38.36?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 31, 2013)

Riley said:


> This.
> 
> Crazy tps.



Thanks!



amostay2004 said:


> Yau finally uses Yau!
> 
> Is it just me or do I not see a PLL parity on the 38.36?



Whoops, I corrected it


----------

